# Nichia NCSL 119/NVSL 119 beamshots



## THE_dAY (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, I've been lucky enough to experience two different kinds of Nichia 119 HCRI LEDs.
I wanted to share with you all a small beamshot comparison between the two.

The two LEDs:
Nichia NCSL119T H1 SW45 CRI 92typ.
Nichia NVSL119AT H1 SW45 CRI 92typ.

The NCSL 119 H1 was taken from a McGizmo light and modded into a Preon ReVO. 
The NVSL 119 H1 was a sample from Nichia Japan and modded into a Fenix E15.

Both LEDs are SW45 which means they fall between (~4300K - ~4750K)
The chart below is from a Cree color chart with the Nichia info superimposed.
The SW45 tint is very large covering 4 different Cree tints (4A, 4B, 4C, 4D)






Here are both against white paper.





Here they are lighting up a Tide stick. 





Here they are lighting up wood dresser and leather wallet.





Here they are lighting up a cotton shirt.





Here they are with other LED lights:




*More info and beamshot comparisons on both Preon ReVOs (Neutral Cree XPG, HCRI Nichia 119) *HERE*

Both Nichia LEDs have great color rendition and when used independently have a nice white tint.
When the LEDs are compared with cool white LEDs the NCSL 119 H1 puts on a slight vanilla tint and the NVSL 119 H1 puts on a very slight rose tint.

I hope you enjoyed this little comparison.


----------



## Derek Dean (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice photo comparisons. I tend to prefer a bit of a rosy tint, so my preference would be for the NVSL version (which has a gorgeous tint to my eyes), but I'm curious if you have a preference between the two?

Who did your E15 mod?


----------



## calipsoii (Mar 26, 2012)

I have to hand it to Nichia - they really knocked it out of the park with those 2 emitters. Nice smooth beamshot with no color variation from hotspot to corona. Excellent color rendering. Right smack-dab in the middle of neutral white - not too warm and not too cool. I can't think of a single other LED that puts out a beam like that.

Crying shame about their customer service though. One gets the impression that they really couldn't care less about the North American market, and ordering a specific tint bin is just an exercise in frustration unless you want several thousand of them.


----------



## THE_dAY (Mar 26, 2012)

Derek Dean said:


> Very nice photo comparisons. I tend to prefer a bit of a rosy tint, so my preference would be for the NVSL version (which has a gorgeous tint to my eyes), but I'm curious if you have a preference between the two?
> 
> Who did your E15 mod?



Between the two Nichia, I honestly can't decide both are amazing in their own right.
I can easliy use either light and be content with the tint. 
It's funny that the tint can actually be taken for granted until you put it up against another LED and once again become amazed by great color renditon for such a high color temp.

The mod was done by datiLED. He did such an amazing job. 
The stock E15 with the XPE had 2 wire artifacts coming through the little optic and showing up in the beam.
The beam now is one of the smoothest beams I have ever seen coming through an optic as can be seen in the last picture.


----------



## THE_dAY (Mar 26, 2012)

calipsoii said:


> I have to hand it to Nichia - they really knocked it out of the park with those 2 emitters. Nice smooth beamshot with no color variation from hotspot to corona. Excellent color rendering. Right smack-dab in the middle of neutral white - not too warm and not too cool. I can't think of a single other LED that puts out a beam like that.
> 
> Crying shame about their customer service though. One gets the impression that they really couldn't care less about the North American market, and ordering a specific tint bin is just an exercise in frustration unless you want several thousand of them.



I don't know why Nichia makes it difficult to order specific bins.
Maybe they don't realize our growing hobbyist community not only as a viable market but as a great marketing opportunity for them by our word of mouth to the flashlight manufacturers.

At least we have the 219s coming soon over at the Marketplace in the SW45 temp!


----------



## degarb (Mar 26, 2012)

Just a shot, but I bet reason Cree technology is so far ahead of the others, is because they are interested in flash-light emitters. They may not make money at this market, but it pays (or mostly pays) for the technology, that can then be applied to fixed lighting. The short sightedness of Lumileds, Philips, would make me bet against their long term success; I bet they plan to steal the technology.


----------



## mattp (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,
I know this is an old thread but just wanted to say thanks for going to this effort, it's very helpful! With McGizmo recently introducing the NVSL119 as an option as well as the NCSL119 I was having trouble deciding which to order in a new Haiku until I came across this thread, and I'm sure others will find it similarly useful. NVSL119 it is!
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 4, 2013)

^I didn't realize this was an old thread until I saw your post. I was interested in this thread for the reasons you stated and came to the same conclusion.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 4, 2013)

mattp said:


> Hi,
> I know this is an old thread but just wanted to say thanks for going to this effort, it's very helpful! With McGizmo recently introducing the NVSL119 as an option as well as the NCSL119 I was having trouble deciding which to order in a new Haiku until I came across this thread, and I'm sure others will find it similarly useful. NVSL119 it is!
> Cheers,
> Matt



Your welcome, 

Yeah the NVSL is better than the NCSL not only for the whiter tint but it also has a lower Vf for better efficiency and has a max current of 1500mA vs 700mA for the NCSL.

I honestly don't know why anyone would choose the NCSL option if NVSL is also available.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 9, 2013)

Some other threads I've been reading have me once again considering whether to swap out the emitter in my Haiku and it's compelling to see so much support for the NVSL.

Has anyone undertaken the change from the older 119 to 119v in their Haiku or other light?


----------



## archimedes (Nov 9, 2013)

I actually prefer the tint of the particular NCSL emitters I have... :shrug:


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 10, 2013)

Leaving tint aside for a moment, one important advantage off the 119V is the ability to be driven harder. McGizmo 6V Makai or AquaRam/Mule with 119V are driven at 1.4 A I believe. I have an AA light engine with a 119V. It isn't driven hard (not even close to potential). I prefer it in a Makai head over the Haiku head. I love the rose tint. Definitely not yellow.


----------

